# My AMH has gone up - a lot!



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So I had my AMH tested just to confirm it was time to move to de and it came back as 24.7!!! Almost 3 years ago it was 12.6. My afc has also gone up from 12 to 22 - how is this even possible? The units are the same. Anyone had this happen?

Xxx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Simone,

If the low amh was the result of auto-antibodies attacking your ovaries, then it is possible your amh may have improved because the autoimmune attack may have stopped or reduced (e.g. If you have been taking immune-suppressing drugs like steroids).

I responded to a similar post from someone else who had a similar experience.

Hope the improved amh helps you to be successful soon x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Calluna,

That's interesting to hear. I'm using a topical steroid (betamethasone) for alopecia areata but I don't think that would affect my ovaries?! would it?!  

My life has changed significantly in the last year or so, much less stressful and my diet has improved a lot (I cut out gluten and chocolate in a bid to get a handle on my alopecia). Other than that not sure what's going on - I feel very lucky, but at the same time having to reconsider our decision to move to de is tough - grrr... which I had a crystal ball!

Simone xxx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Well it's possible you could be absorbing enough of the topical steroid to have a systemic effect or it could be the changes to your diet/stress having an effect. Or sometimes autoimmune issues fluctuate for no obvious reason. Big decision! xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

I never had AMH tested but my AFC has ranged between 13 and 23. Honestly, I think it's normal and common for there to be fluctuations, even quite big ones. Every cycle is different. These tests are not as consistent/reliable as clinics like to believe but they as they are the best they have to go by. Good news though! x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

Whilst its usual for FSH (and AFC) to fluctuate AMH doesn't tend to much it usually often just steadily declines more than anything 

I do know 3 years ago several labs changed the way they interpreted AMH as I got told at my clinic St Mary's in Manchester there was an error with how they reported AMH results so ladies being tested during that time did have a higher reading, mine went up from 2 to 5 so just over doubled (although still low!) 

Not sure if any other labs changed things 

Well done anyway! 

L xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lilly - that's what I thought as well. I have to say I was really shocked... two years ago I started to get really short cycles (24-26 days) this stopped around 6 months ago and I'm now back to the usual 30/31 days... I honestly think my ovaries have come back to life! Not sure how or why though!  

2/3 years ago my results were:

FSH - 6.9
Antral FC - 12
AMH - 12.6

Now they're:

FSH - 4.9 (tested at GP in April)
Antral FC - 22 (RMC June/July)
AMH - 24.7 (IVF cllinic Dec)

I do think that perhaps my lifestyle is responsible for this... I also read that vitamin D can have a detrimental effect on AMH so maybe I was deficient before? I don't know! I don't want to give false hope to anyone who has a low-ish  AMH at a young-ish age but think it's important to consider lifestyle factors with this - I was under a lot of pressure with work and family life a couple of years ago.

Anyway, this all being said, fingers x the quality is OK, because that's what really counts.

xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've heard that AMH can fluctuate as well AFC and FSH but there are probably different opinions on this! I've also read that AMH can be higher in the first half of the cycle and lower in the second half. Some clinics like this test and others don't really rate it,my UK clinic don't test it. Either way, it sounds like your ovarian reserve is normal so great news  x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Ali,

That's interesting to hear, I thought it just generally went downwards, so when it was at 12 a few years ago, i felt a bit negative, even though it was still reasonable. Interesting it can be higher at the start of the cycle - I was on day 22!  

xxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

this is interesting
My AMH was tested in Feb '13 and was low at 11.5
it was re tested in June '13 and had risen slightly to 12.9
My AFC was done in July 2014 and was 18- 20!!   the nurse who did the scan said "i take it your AMH is high!?!"


the only thing i can think of is throughout 2012 prior to my AMH test i was on alot on anti biotics for recurrent cystitis. i was taking them daily for many months. then towards the end of 2012 i was really ill with 2 lots of norovirus. 
I'm wandering if its possible my poor health and shed loads of anti biotics affected the AMH reading....

best of luck Simone 
x


----------

